# Red R34 GTR pics and vid :)



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

the last pic was taken after the rims got painted to black and the stickers were changed .. Enjoy the pics 















































and here is the vid when the car is PARKING !!

http://www.q8gtr.org/up/uploads/217f9896e2.zip


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

looks nice , the nismo wheels looks also nice!


----------



## savagecars (Dec 25, 2006)

Very very nice car. Black rims are better than white rims.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

savagecars said:


> Very very nice car. Black rims are better than white rims.


Definatley, i wouldn't have changed the side stripes though.


----------



## Jan Kohler (Mar 22, 2007)

Very sweet. Red has to be so nice when polished. Nice rims too. 

Jan


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

ya sure .. the car is more sexier now .. lol

thanks mates


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Perfect combination red car+black wheels


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Don't ya have a GT-R with a kuwaiti numberplates in kuwait?!
cool combination dude!


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

WOW it looks amazing:bowdown1: 
Shouldn't have taken the Nismo stripes of though mind, but still:bowdown1:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

lovely car, the video dosent even work?


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

The first pic has an Umm-Al-Quwain Number plate 
the last pic has Oman Number plate.

Aren't the two cars different ?


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks mates



aamiryo said:


> The first pic has an Umm-Al-Quwain Number plate
> the last pic has Oman Number plate.
> 
> Aren't the two cars different ?


its the same car .. but the first pic's were taken 2 years ago .. and the last pic was taken about 5 months

2 years ago the car was signed in R.A.K police actually not Umm el-quwain police and then it was changed to oman

There is no skyline or any other right hand steering has kuwait plate ever .. because it is not allowed in here

only original left hands steering has kuwait plates 

cheers :wavey:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That car is very very nice I like it a lot! 

But my question still lies, why isit all your Q8GTR pictures seem 'pixelated' somehow ?


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks



L14M0 said:


> That car is very very nice I like it a lot!
> 
> But my question still lies, why isit all your Q8GTR pictures seem 'pixelated' somehow ?



so we can can be special


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

lol well...I asked for it 

lol no bother mate, was just curios that's all


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

no bother at all mate 

cheers


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

I quite like the last pic, Black wheels carbon bonnet. Sweet !!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Can't download the video, can you fix the link?


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

nice car mate.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

yup nice car. it looks nicer that the paint on the diffuser was stripped too, paint looks good on the diffuser with other colours but not red.

looks about spot on now :thumbsup:


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks mates 

i'll try to fix the vid 

cheers


----------

